# Project



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys! So lately (as in about 6 months or so) Ive been working on lets say a "top secret project" and i need to compile a list of fish and plants that people commonly have or are popular. I dont want to say much about it right now but just trust me that it's going to be awesome and very, VERY useful. I will be able to say more around the end of the month or so. Well so anyways, could you guys post here some fish and plants? I dont want to miss much


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

Red tailed black sharks, bristlenose pleco and mega clown pleco and blue acaras


----------



## BęttãBåbë1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bettas and curly bamboo... Just sounds beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks! So far I have these, forget the categories, I might do something different later. 



Coldwater Fish
Black Telescope Eye
Borneo Sucker
Bubble Eye
Celestial
Comet
Common Goldfish
Koi Carp
Oranda
Pearlscale
Ranchu
Ryukin
Shubunkin
Weather Loach
White Clound Mountain Minnow

Livebearing Fish
Black Molly
Butterfly Goodeid
Celebes Halfbeak
Endler's Livebearer
Four-Eyed Fish
Guppy
Humpbacked Limia
Knife-Edged Livebearer
Pike-Top Minnow
Platy
Red-Tailed Goodeid
Sailfin Molly
Swordtail
Variegated Platy

Characins
Banded Leporinus
Black Neon Tetra
Black Widow Tetra
Bleeding Heart Tetra
Cardinal tetra
Congo Tetra
Flag-Tail Prochilodus
Glowlight Tetra
Hockeystick Pencilfish
Lemon Tetra
Marbled Hatchetfish
Neon Tetra
Penguin Tetra
Red-Bellied Piranha
Red-Eyed Tetra
Red Pacu
Rummy-Nose Tetra
Serpae Tetra
Silver Dollar
Six-Barred Distichodus
Splash Tetra
Spotted Headstander
Striped Anostomus
Wolf Fish

Cyprinids
Algae Eater
Black Ruby Barb
Cherry Barb
Cigar Shark
Clown Loach
****** Loach
Giant Danio
Harlequin Rasbora
Pearl Danio
Pygmy Rasbora
Red-Tailed Black Shark
Rosy-Line Shark
Rosy Barb
Ruby Shark
Scissortail
Siamese Algae Eater
Silver Shark
Tiger Barb
Tinfoil Barb
Zebra Danio

Rainbowfish
Blue Rainbowfish
Boeseman's Rainbowfish
Madagascan Rainbowfish
Neon Dwarf Rainbowfish
Red Rainbowfish
Threadfin Rainbowfish

Labyrinths
Banded Gourami
Betta (Female)
Betta (Male)
Chocolate Gourami
Croacking Gourami
Dward Gourami
Giant Gourami
Honey Gourami
Kissing Gourami
Leopard-Spotted Climbing Perch
Licorice Gourami
Moonlight Gourami
Paradise Fish
Pearl Gourami
Sparkling Gourami
Think-Lipped Gourami
Three-Spot Gourami

Cichlids
Angelfish
Baensch's Aulonocara
Cockatoo Cichlid
Convict Cichlid
Discus
Dubois' Tropheus
Edward's Mbyna
Fairy Cichlid
Firemouth Cichlid
Frontosa
Jewel Cichlid
Julie
Kribensis
Ocellatus
Oscar
Polleni
Ram
Severum
Venustus
Zebra Cichlid

Catfish
Banjo Catfish
Bristlenose Catfish
Common Brochis
Common Pleco
Cuckoo Catfish
Decorated Synodontis
Glass Catfish
Golden Nugget Pleco
Midget Sucker Catfish
Panda Corydoras
Pangasius
Pictus Catfish
Pygmy Corydoras
Red-Tailed Catfish
Sailfin Pleco
Twig Catfish
Upside-Down Catfish
Zebra Pleco

Killifish
Cape Lopez Lyretail
Florida Flag Fish
Golder Wonder
Rachow's Nothobranch
Steel Blue Killifish
Tanganyika Lamp Eye

Miscellaneous Fish
Fire Eel
Ocellated Stingray
Ornate Bichir
Peter's Elephant-Nose
Red Snakehead
Silver Arowana

Brackish-Water Fish
Archer Fish
Bumblebee Goby
Green Spotted Pufferfish
Mono
Mudskipper
Scat

Marine Fish
Algae Blenny
Bangaii Cardinal
Bicolor Angelfish
Blue-Cheeked Goby
Blue Damselfish
Chalk Bass
Cleaner Wrasse
Common Clownfish
Copperband Butterfly Fish
Coral Beauty
Cube Boxfish
Domino Damselfish
Dragon Wrasse
Dwarf Fuzzy Lionfish
Emperor Angelfish
Firefish
Flame Angelfish
Foxface
Frogfish
Green Chromis
Harlequin Tusk Fish
Leaf Fish
Lipstick Tang
Long-Nosed Butterfly Fish
Long-Snout Seahorse
Lyretail Anthias
Majestic Angelfish
Mandarin
Maroon Clownfish
Messmate Pipefish
Moorish Idol
Neon Goby
Orchid Dottyback
Pakistani Butterfly Fish
Panther Grouper
Picasso Triggerfish
Pijama Wrasse
Porcupine Pufferfish
Powder Blue Tang
Regal Tang
Round Batfish
Royal Gramma
Scarlet Hawkfish
Scott's Fairy Wrasse
Snowflake Moray Eel
Volitans Lionfish
Wimple Fish
Yellow-Headed Jawfish
Yellow Goby
Yellow Tang


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CalvinKE (Mar 17, 2011)

And these for plants


Plants

Amazon Sword
Anubias Barteri
Anubias Barteri Var Barteri
Anubias Cogensis
Anubias Lanceolata
Anubias Nana
Brazilian Pennywort
Crptocoryne Wendtii Brown
Cryptocoryne Balansae
Cryptocoryne Retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne Wendtii Green
Echinodorus Marble Queen
Egeria Densa
Hygrophila Difformis
Micro Sword
Money Wort
Needle Leaf Ludwigia
Onion Plant
Ruffled Sword
Willow Leaf Hygro

And bamboo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

